# Can you turbo a RWD SR20DE?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Can you turbo a RWD Japanese SR20DE engine?


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Most definitely!

No different in this respect than any SR20DE.

And more RWD SR20s came turboed from the factory than FWD or AWD SR20s.

Chris


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey positron, you don't by chance program for a living do you? Where you located?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Not at all... all those 240s that have "turbos" on them w/ the SR20 motor are just lying to you!  They're using the fake blow off sound and a lot of NAAAAAAWWWS!!!

Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

I have a 180sx (JAP imported)

They come standard with the SR20DET (T = Turbo) and they're all Rear Wheel Drive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

you can turbo ANY engine, even a lawn mower engine


----------

